# Happy birthday wishes



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

HAPPY 4TH BIRTHDAY TO GIGI, GRACIE, AND CHARLIE
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Their moms are Lynda, EDUC8M (Deb) and MalteseJane (Janine)

Thank you Mary H


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gigi, Gracie and Charlie!!!Hope you little cuties had a great Day!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Happy Birthday to two pretty little princesses and one handsome little man,:wub:

Four years ago three little fluffs came into this world, little did they know they would bring so much LOVE to so many


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday little fluffs!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday GiGi!!!!

Happy birthday Gracie!!!!

Happy birthday Charlie!!!

arty:arty:artyarty time.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

lynda said:


> HAPPY 4TH BIRTHDAY TO GIGI, GRACIE, AND CHARLIE
> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
> 
> Their moms are Lynda, EDUC8M (Deb) and MalteseJane (Janine)
> ...


Happy birthday pups!!! 

Lynda I love love your new siggie!!! Makes me want to come over and give them all a big hug! Your clan is just soo adorable! And how on earth do you get them all looking so composed and adorable!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Well now....this calls for Party!!!:chili:

:dothewave::sHa_banana: :dancing banana::cheer: :happy dance:


WooHoo!!!! ...and to think I almost missed this big day!!! 


:chili:Happy Birthday kids!!:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday everyone!_

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birhtday, little ones!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY 4TH BIRTHDAY TO GIGI, GRACIE, AND CHARLIE:cheer:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday all, GiGi, Gracie and Charlie. Enjoy your Birthdays.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW.....more birthdays.......Happy Birthday sweet babies.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Happy birthday pups!!!
> 
> Lynda I love love your new siggie!!! Makes me want to come over and give them all a big hug! Your clan is just soo adorable! And how on earth do you get them all looking so composed and adorable!!!!


Wow AWESOME Birthday Celebration in order for sure!

Sending KIsses :wub::wub::wub: to Gigi :wub: Gracie :wub: and Charlie :wub:

...... and I too, absolutely LOVE Lynda's new siggie! They sure are all kissable cute!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gigi, Gracie and Charlie!
arty:arty:arty:

Good looks sure do run in the family!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gigi, Gracie and Charlie!arty:arty:

Lacie and Suki send big big kisses!:hugging::celebrate - firewor


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 201273


Charlie says Happy Birthday to his sisters Gigi and Gracie ! I wish we would be close enough so we could celebrate their birthday together.


----------

